# anybody know for sure?



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Been hearing through the grapevine that ICK has been banned from the UKC. Anybody able to confirm or deny this?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

what is ICK??


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Iron cross kennels and yes I read somewhere thu aren't the best dog owners. I also heard they used press canaries to get their bullies that big.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

From what I have seen it is true......

RIP to Iron Cross Kennels

http://ironcrosskennelsliesexposed.com/


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Also says "Out of Business" on their website under breedings and puppies


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you know the full name, you can probably look up and see if they're on the barred/suspended list. I know they used to publish it in the Bloodlines mag, but maybe its on the website, too?

ETA: I used the name on that "exposed" page and searched it on the UKC site, and came up with nothing. But that doesn't mean its not true.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

From what I can gather, the news is still pretty new. I don't know the UKC's policy on making their business public knowledge. If it's true I'm sure we'll start hearing the complaints from new owners trying to register offspring.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The UKC makes the banned list public in the Bloodlines mag.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wow! Way back in the beginning of MY education, I was absorbing information about Ambullies from everywhere, including iron cross kennels. THANKS TO GO PITBULL, and all the wonderful people here who supported me in the conformation ring and weightpull track and constantly talked about BREED STANDARD of Ambullies---saved me from a lot of headache.
Once again, This is a great resource and I am happy to have learned so much from y'all. (You saved my husband a lot of time and effort!)


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

i heard he was kinda shady... plus idk why anybody would spend 5k on a puppy.

however, i feel bad for what will happen to all of the dogs he owns. he had a male named osirus that is probably my favorite ambully

... until i got Harold


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> From what I have seen it is true......
> 
> RIP to Iron Cross Kennels
> 
> Home Page


thanks for the links! very interesting information...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*Iron Cross Kennels Roman Vaughn banned? TRUE*

This is an old bump, but since the other thread got locked, I'll post it here. The name Roman Vaughn of Sun City, CA appears in the UKC Bloodlines magazine on their Barred Indefinitely list. So this is confirmed. Well, as confirmed as you can take my word that I read it in the current issue of Bloodlines.


----------

